# Jigs ?



## 7L Farm

I wanna plant some. I'm located in central Texas is now a good time are should I wait till March?


----------



## Mike120

I doubt you could get any sprigs right now and tops are likely out of the question. Is the field preped?


----------



## RCF

We are in the sprig business in northeast Texas and I would recommend waiting until at least the end of Fed. early March when the ground warms up and the sprigs actually start growing as the earliest to start.


----------



## 7L Farm

No its not..We had 30 acres sprigged a few years back but it was sprigged in early fall.I wanna find out the best time to have it done.


----------



## Mike120

My experience is that Bermuda needs 65-70F soil to start growing. However I'll happily defer to RCF's experience since he's in the sprigging business. Spring or Fall should be fine as long as you have sufficent ground temps and RAIN to get the spriggs established. Personally, I prefer the spring as I can prep the field in the fall.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

If you Central Texas is anything like ours it is too wet to get on the ground. Probably be March before you can run equipment on the ground. If you have sand soil a week or so will work, but if you have Blackland it would be a mess before the end of the month. North of Waco may be even longer than that. Close to Austin may be ok a little sooner

Just get on your custom sprigger's list and hope for the best. You want to give him plenty of time to plan his work schedule. With only 30 acres he will want to do you when he is in the area.

Be a good idea to spray it with 2,4-D before long.


----------



## barnrope

Being a northerner I have to ask?? What are Jigs and what is a sprigger?? Thanks!


----------



## Mike120

barnrope said:


> Being a northerner I have to ask?? What are Jigs and what is a sprigger?? Thanks!


The short answer is Jiggs is a hybred Bermuda (like Coastal, Tifton 85, etc) that spread with stolons and rhizomes and can't be seeded. You have to dig the spriggs and plant them with a sprigger Bermuda King ). Some people are also successful planting tops (I'm not!). There are others here that can answer you more eloquently than I can.


----------



## mlappin

Kinda like planting mint in a way.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

Do you have anything lined up yet?

Are you still planning on using Jiggs?

I realize, (at Overton, in East Texas,) Jiggs spreads faster than coastal and may out yield Coastal, BUT as wet as it is this year it may be a good year to sprig Tiffton 85. 
In my little world Jiggs is mostly used for seepy ground. 
For grazing Tifton 85 beats all other berfmudagrasses, HERE. I am not too thrilled with it's difficulty in establishing, nor in it's ease of baling.


----------

